# Clock and color calibration



## TiCoyote (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm having 2 issues:  

1.  I have a 5D3 and a 6D.  I synchronize their clocks, but then they get out of syc.  It's probably about 5-30 secs over the course of a week.  It's not a lot, but why does this happen?  

2.  I just got a second 5D3, and the colors on the LCD are a little different than on the first one.  This is most noticeable with the menu screen.  The words are whiter on the first one and yellower on the second one.  Is this just a natural margin of error, or is it a problem.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 16, 2016)

Not a Canon user, but assuming its the same, you should be able to choose menu colors.
And if you have WiFi on it, you should have the option to update time settings via WiFi to keep them current.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 16, 2016)

For the LCD issue 279 in the manual.  For the time issue page G12 in the manual.  Understand the 5D MkIII does not have this issue so they will probably still be off.


----------

